# Car siding installation



## billdogg

I am going to be installing car siding in a new 3 season room. Can I install it directly on the studs, or does code usually require drywall first?


----------



## angus242

Hi billdogg,

It's common to fill out your profile with a location and do a short introduction telling us about yourself:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f44/

Welcome.


----------



## BuiltByMAC

As we don't know where you are, we don't know your local/state/province/national codes.

A call to your local city's planning and development office should clear up the code question.

Mac


----------



## jlhaslip

billdogg said:


> I am going to be installing car siding in a new 3 season room. Can I install it directly on the studs, or does code usually require drywall first?


Maybe/maybe not... but... 

it might be a good idea to have the drywall under it and fire-taped.


----------



## Scribbles

Had to explain what fire caulk was to a general this week. Yea the job went that bad, will not work for him again.

What is car siding anyway?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Scribbles said:


> Had to explain what fire caulk was to a general this week. Yea the job went that bad, will not work for him again.
> 
> *What is car siding anyway?*



Not this again.:laughing:


----------



## Rustbucket

Scribbles said:


> What is car siding anyway?


It's what they installed on the old Woody station wagons:whistling:laughing:


----------



## loneframer

Scribbles said:


> Had to explain what fire caulk was to a general this week. Yea the job went that bad, will not work for him again.
> 
> What is car siding anyway?


 http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/carsiding-install-73569/

This should help:whistling


----------



## neolitic

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Not this again.:laughing:





loneframer said:


> http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/carsiding-install-73569/
> 
> This should help:whistling


:clap::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Willie T

I have to admit that in forty odd years of working construction, I have never heard that term either. Must be a Northern thing.

Is it called "car siding" because the "V" groove resembles the buckling resistance breaking (bending) of the flat metal panels used on railroad passenger cars?


----------



## fourcornerhome

no car siding here...we call it "v" grove T&G


----------



## neolitic

fourcornerhome said:


> no car siding here...we call it "v" grove T&G


That would be *car siding*!
It has merely been renamed
by the bean counters who run
box stores and want to dumb
everything down to their own
and the DIY level.


----------



## neolitic

You may also notice that they 
sell lumber from the "white wood" tree.
They have invented their own
lumber grading terminology
that has no relation to C, D & better,....
or any industry standard.
That doen't make it right.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

It is kind of like where they got the name for Barge boards.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## NHNailbangah

fourcornerhome said:


> no car siding here...we call it "v" grove T&G


Same here in NH, have installed many feet of V *groove*,
never heard the term "car siding", until I read about it a while back on here.
http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/ca...install-73569/

With all due respect Neo, our local yards have also been using this term for 20+ years that I know of, long before the box stores hit town


----------



## neolitic

Soon your bead board will be
roundy bulgie groove stuff.....


----------



## neolitic

Compare the two references.
http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=car+siding+lumber&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=v+groove+t&g&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

The trend to cater to the DIYs
began more than twenty years ago.


----------



## Willie T

So this is "carsiding"? We call it 117 siding.


----------



## neolitic

Not even close Willie.


----------



## NHNailbangah

Found this old thread over at JLC, after reading this, it seems like V-groove and car siding are possibly two different things. 

Some interesting reading.

http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28265


----------

